# المسحية : تفسير حلم



## Imados (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام و نعمة ، 

يااخواني المسحيون انا هاذه الايام احلم بالمسيح و بالكنائس كثيرا و انا لا اعرف سبب هاذا الحلم .

فاذا كان ممكنا تفسيرا له . و اذا كان محجوز في هاذا موقع 

باي


----------



## استفانوس (27 ديسمبر 2008)

سلاما لك 
اولا ارحب بك في منتديات الكنيسة 
وثانية اطلب منك بمحبة ان تخبرنا عن الحلم 
لكي نستطيع ان نساعدك 
سوف انقل موضوعك لقسم الاسئلة والاجوبة 
ومرحبا بك


----------



## Imados (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك حبيبي ، لو تعرف انا انني احلم بهاذا الحلم اسبوع ، و حلم اني كنت جالسا في كنيسة مع بابا مقد و ابي و نصلي و حامل الصليب ، هذا ماتكرت


----------



## fredyyy (27 ديسمبر 2008)

Imados قال:


> اشكرك حبيبي ، لو تعرف انا انني احلم بهاذا الحلم اسبوع ، و حلم اني كنت جالسا في كنيسة مع بابا مقد و ابي و نصلي و حامل الصليب ، هذا ماتكرت


 

*هي فرصة للتعرف على المسيح ولماذا ُصلب *

*أرجو قراءة الكتاب المقدس في هذا الرابط*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/1*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 ديسمبر 2008)

يا سعدك وهناك 
انصحك احكى لاب اعترافك ليرشدك


----------



## Imados (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لارشادتكم


----------



## badir_koko (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*إقرأ الكتاب المقدس جيدا و خصوصا العهد الجديد أو إذهب إلى أي أب في أقرب كنيسة.
ربنا معلك.​*


----------



## Real Christian (28 ديسمبر 2008)

imados قال:


> السلام و نعمة ،
> 
> يااخواني المسحيون انا هاذه الايام احلم بالمسيح و بالكنائس كثيرا و انا لا اعرف سبب هاذا الحلم .
> 
> ...



صديقي العزيز ان سبب احلامك هذه هو انك تفكر بهذه الامور حالياً كثيراً وبالتالي من المؤكد انك ستحلم بها وهذه هي مشكلتك لا أكثر ولا اقل


----------



## girl_of_tanger (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*عزيزي تحياتي.

هل أنت مسلم؟

إن كنت مسلم 
حاول أن تسأل أي شيخ من شيوخ المسلمين عن هذا الحلم الدي يراودك.*


----------



## محبة الجميع (31 ديسمبر 2008)

وانا زيك هيك كنت احلم 

هذا نداء لالك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (1 يناير 2009)

نداء من الله

الخيار لك..يا اما تفتح بابك..او ان توصده...


ليكن الرب معك


----------



## Imados (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا اختي  بما اظن اني فاتحه


----------



## maro.s (2 يناير 2009)

يا أخى Imados لو أنت شاكك انه ممكن الحلم ده يكون بسبب تفكيرك الكتير فى موضوعات الدين المسيحى او المسيح نفسه زى ما الأخ الفاضل Real نصحك
فأنا احب اقولك انه حتى لو بسبب تفكيرك كونك انك بتحلم بنفس الحلم كتير فده معناه انه فى بعض الشىء من التصديق الداخلى فى نفسك حتى لو انك ليس على يقين
بمعنى انك ادى لنفسك فرصة وصلى من قلبك لربك واطلب منه المساعده والغفران والخلاص وخليك واثق ان الله لا يمكن انه يترك حد عاوز يسلك فى طريقة "وثق الله يستطيع كل شىء وقادر انه يرشدك للايمان الحقيقى""

اسفة للإطالة وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## Imados (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا عزيزي ان شاء الله اتبع خطواتك


----------



## noranor12 (3 يناير 2009)

ممكن تسعدونى  انا حلمت بحلم غريب اوووووووووووى كنت فى المترو وكان لازم ادخل التذاكرة مرتين قبل ما اركب المترو ادخلت المرة الاوله التذاكرة وجاءت فى المرة التانى التذاكرة دخلت ومش عديد منها بعد كدة كان الشرطى مش رادى يعدينى وانا كان معاية تذاكرة وهو عارفوبعد ما كنت ببكئ فجاة جاءت فتاة صغيرة كانت جميله اوووى قالتلى خد التذاكرة  وانا مش رديد وبعد كدة اشتريت تذاكرة تانية وعدات وكانت الفتاة مبسوطة علشان هيى اللى قالت الحل


----------



## amad_almalk (3 يناير 2009)

تفسيره حاجه واحده اني ربنا عايزك تبئا واحد من ولاده الرهبان  يعني تروح تترهبن في الدير
وشكرا​


----------



## noranor12 (3 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جداااااااا على تعبك emad


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 يناير 2009)

+

مش لازم كل حلم يكون له تفسير او معناه رسالة ... فيه احلام بتبقى نتيجة تفكير فى شىء معين فنحلم بيها .. و فيه احلام لها تفسيرات علمية .. اكل زياده .. نوم مش مظبوط .. إرهاق .. قلق .. حتى لو كانت احلام بكنايس او اديره او رهبان او اباء قديسين .. 

مش كل حلم يبقى له معنى  

و برضه ممكن يكون الحلم عباره عن رسالة من الله ..

لو بتحلم بنفس الحلم .. و بنفس التفاصيل .. اكتر من مره .. يبقى ممكن تستشير اب كاهن فى الموضوع .. 

و صلي .. 

و أبقى أذكرنى لما تصلي


----------



## noranor12 (7 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين  وشكر على تعبكم انا عارف حسب اللى كنت بفكرة فيه فى الوقت دة علشان كدة حلمت بلحلم دة وشكرا تانى على تعبكم


----------



## عازفة الجيتار (7 يناير 2009)

انا حابة اطلب مساعدتكم فى حلم او بمعنى اصح كابوس جالى اليوم
حلمت انه كانت هناك ثلاث مخلوقات على شكل بنى آدمين  مرعبة بتجرى ورايا لكن كان باين عليهم بيكرهوا بعض لأن كل واحد كان بيقول انى المفروض اجيله و هو هايحمينى من الباقيين و لكنى كنت باجرس من الثلاثة
لغاية لما دخلت كنيسة و لقيت ماما و ناس كتير اعرفهم فيها
و هنا خلص الحلم و صحيت خايفة لدرجة انى ماقمتش من على السرير لمدة نصف ساعة
اتمنى تفسرولى هالكابوس
مع العلم انى ما بحلم بكوابيس كتير


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2009)

عازفة الجيتار قال:


> انا حابة اطلب مساعدتكم فى حلم او بمعنى اصح كابوس جالى اليوم
> حلمت انه كانت هناك ثلاث مخلوقات على شكل بنى آدمين مرعبة بتجرى ورايا لكن كان باين عليهم بيكرهوا بعض لأن كل واحد كان بيقول انى المفروض اجيله و هو هايحمينى من الباقيين و لكنى كنت باجرس من الثلاثة
> لغاية لما دخلت كنيسة و لقيت ماما و ناس كتير اعرفهم فيها
> و هنا خلص الحلم و صحيت خايفة لدرجة انى ماقمتش من على السرير لمدة نصف ساعة
> ...


 


* أختنا / عازفة الجيتار *

*رجاء صلي وإقرأي في الكتاب قبل النوم*

*وإطلبي من الرب أحلام ُمقدسة وأن ُيعطيكي سلام يملأ قلبك*


----------



## عازفة الجيتار (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا عالمساعدة و هاعمل بنصيحتك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------

